# Téléphoner en VOIP depuis mon mac sans supplément



## Goudurisc (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Existe t-il un moyen de téléphoner vers n'importe quel numéro depuis mon mac avec un casque+haut-parleur sans payer un abonnement supplémentaire puisque je dispose déjà d'un abonnement VOIP Livebox ???


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

Reponse  oui et non

 tu as des dizaines de choix pour  appeler d'ordi à ordi 
ou d'ordi à poste physique ( mobile ou fixe)
le plus connu est skype mais c'est loin d'etre le seul
( on l'oublie trop vite)

Chez tous,  d'ordi à ordi c'est gratosse

d'ordi à autre ca dépend
-des services 
-des pays ou numero
certains ont des promos sur telle ou telle zone pendant un temps X ( qui peut etre très long)
Aucun n'est 100% gratuit pour ces appels là


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

Avec skype out tu payes 2.1 centimes d'euros la minute vers beaucoup de pays.
Il y a aussi une offre pro qui a l'air interessante.
je ne sais pas avec wanamou mais avec free+ un tel depuis la freebox c'est :


> Tarifs vers les téléphones fixes
> Destinations 	Tarifs
> Açores 	gratuit
> Alaska 	gratuit
> ...


----------



## Goudurisc (3 Février 2008)

C'était bien l'objet de ma question : le prix, je connais les formules payantes, y compris sur Skype, mais ça me paraît incroyable qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser gratuitement l'abonnement IP sur son ordi, il suffirait d'un petit utilitaire qui permette de reconnaître un casque USB et de composer un numéro... d'accord, ce n'est peut-être pas si simple...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

Attends revenons en arriere 
car je me demande si on se gourre pas 

tu cherches un moyen d'utiliser le Voip sur ton Mac 
ou...

utiliser ta ligne VOIP Livebox  depuis ton Mac?


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> C'était bien l'objet de ma question : le prix, je connais les formules payantes, y compris sur Skype, mais ça me paraît incroyable qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser gratuitement l'abonnement IP sur son ordi, il suffirait d'un petit utilitaire qui permette de reconnaître un casque USB et de composer un numéro... d'accord, ce n'est peut-être pas si simple...



Bien sur que si. Tu utilises un logiciel comme *X-Lite* ou équivalent. Si tu as un abonnement VoIP ça marche sans souci. Je l'utilises avec Free depuis plusieurs années et aucun soucis de chez soi ou du monde entier dès que tu as un accès Wi-Fi.


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour Goudurisc,

Le tout gratuit est un mythe, les infrastructures qu'utilise internet coutent des millions d'Euros et les sociétés qui les gèrent ne sont pas des oeuvres caritatives qui engagent des bénévoles.
Si tu ne payes pas le service directement, tu le payeras indirectement de toute façon et parfois bien plus cher.


----------



## Goudurisc (3 Février 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'avec Xlite, je peux très concrètement à partir de mon abonnement téléphonie livebox, brancher un casque usb à mon mac, composer un numéro de tél d'un interlocuteur quel qu'il soit, quel que soit son équipement (poste fixe), et obtenir la communication sans aucun frais supplémentaire ??? ce serait sidérant, même Skype ne le propose pas...:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

peux tu répondre ou préciser ce que tu veux faire exactement ?

car si tu veux de l'aide faut préciser de quoi on parle
( je sens que ce fil va se transformer en aide Xlite ou aide SIP)


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'avec Xlite, je peux très concrètement à partir de mon abonnement téléphonie livebox, brancher un casque usb à mon mac, composer un numéro de tél d'un interlocuteur quel qu'il soit, quel que soit son équipement (poste fixe), et obtenir la communication sans aucun frais supplémentaire ??? ce serait sidérant, même Skype ne le propose pas...:rateau:




Ben oui, c'est bien ça que je veux dire. Je ne connais pas les réglages sur la liveBox, mais chez free ça marche sans aucun problème, en direct, avec un casque USB et même avec une oreillette bluetooth. 
ça marche de chez toi, et même où que tu sois (même à l'autre bout du monde) tu récupères ton réseau par le Wi-Fi avec ton ordi portable (X-Lite marche sur Mac ou PC)  et ensuite tu utilises ton téléphone comme si tu étais chez toi. Tu peux même acheter un téléphone SIP (ou mixte SIP-GSM) et dès que tu es près d'une freebox dans la rue , elle est reconnue directement et tu téléphones gratuitement.

On devrait avoir la semaine prochaine la même chose avec un Iphone, et pour l'instant ça marche avec l'iPod Touch. Va voir *là* si ça t'interesse.


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> peux tu répondre ou préciser ce que tu veux faire exactement ?
> 
> car si tu veux de l'aide faut préciser de quoi on parle
> ( je sens que ce fil va se transformer en aide Xlite ou aide SIP)



ça en a tout l'air non ?
 :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

Ahh MortyBlake fait dans les liens hypertext de style perso  différent des usages  Macg
( sur Macg ils sont en bleu marine pas en rouge...)


----------



## Goudurisc (3 Février 2008)

Je ne suis pas reclus dans ma grotte et je découvre pourtant Xlite et SIP. Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'évoque le sujet sur les forums et la discussion retombe toujours sur Skype.
Sans abuser, est-ce que je pourrais juste avoir en deux mot la description de "SIP" ? juste pour savoir où je mets les pieds ?


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Février 2008)

Voici un petit Wiki sur le protocol SIP, un peu technique mais lisible :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol


----------



## Goudurisc (3 Février 2008)

merci, c'est ok pour le protocole. Par contre, j'ai téléchargé X-lite, j'ai une livebox, et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une seule info pour paramétrer mon compte ou même seulement savoir si ça marche. Dommage que ce soit si simple et à la fois si compliqué, ça va finir par ressembler à un doux rêve qu'il faudra vite oublier


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Février 2008)

As-tu lu ceci :

http://www.counterpath.com/assets/files/191/X-Lite3.0_UserGuide.pdf

mais en anglais.

Sinon, il te faudra patienter jusqu'à demain pour demander un support à ton fai et savoir si tu as un compte SIP ouvert avec ta connexion internet.

Extrait de l'article sur Xlite dans Wikipedia :

*xLite* est un logiciel propriétaire gratuit client de téléphonie sur IP appelé également softphone, basé sur le protocole standard ouvert SIP .
 xLite est un logiciel multi-plateforme pour Mac OS X, Windows et Linux.
*Associé à un compte SIP*, il permet de bénéficier de tous les services téléphoniques traditionnels (conférence, double appels, etc..)


----------



## Goudurisc (4 Février 2008)

J'ai commencé par aller sur le support de l'éditeur mais les infos de paramétrage sont assez obscures pour le néophyte. Concernant Orange et sa livebox, je suis impressionné de voir à quel point c'est le black out total... et le support Orange rend un peu suicidaire. Je pense que si ça marchait, ce serait un sujet largement diffusé ?:mouais:


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahh MortyBlake fait dans les liens hypertext de style perso  différent des usages  Macg
> ( sur Macg ils sont en bleu marine pas en rouge...)




Désolé, mais c'est mon nuancier de couleur qui est complètement fou. Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la couleur que je choisis pour le texte et celle qui s'affiche. Ca vient de chez moi, car cela n'arrive qu'avec un seul de mes Mac.

Donc very sorry si je vous incommode, Sir. Je pense que ça disparaitra comme cela est arrivé. Merci pour votre indulgence d'ici là ...


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> J'ai commencé par aller sur le support de l'éditeur mais les infos de paramétrage sont assez obscures pour le néophyte. Concernant Orange et sa livebox, je suis impressionné de voir à quel point c'est le black out total... et le support Orange rend un peu suicidaire. Je pense que si ça marchait, ce serait un sujet largement diffusé ?:mouais:



Les parametres à régler sont théoriquement simples.

Il te faut :

le numéro de téléphone de ta Livebox
Le nom du réseau SIP (freephonie.net chez free par exemple)
un mot de passe que tu définis dans l'interface utilisateur de ta livebox.

et c'est tout, tu rentres ces trois paramètres sur X-Lite et ça marche. Donc vois avec Orange comment les obtenir

Chez free ça ressemble à ça :


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Désolé, mais c'est mon nuancier de couleur qui est complètement fou. Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la couleur que je choisis pour le texte et celle qui s'affiche. Ca vient de chez moi, car cela n'arrive qu'avec un seul de mes Mac.
> 
> Donc very sorry si je vous incommode, Sir. Je pense que ça disparaitra comme cela est arrivé. Merci pour votre indulgence d'ici là ...


pas de problème Sir

Good  Day Sir*
 je précise  c'est pas de l'anglais mais de l'Audiard ( in"Crooks in Clover"  aka les tontons flingueurs ) Ahhh Dalban en loufiat anglophile...


----------



## Goudurisc (4 Février 2008)

si je comprends bien, il faudrait d'abord que j'ouvre un compte SIP depuis le site Orange ? jusqu'à présent j'essayait de paramétrer ce compte dans "Properties of account" de Xlite...

Free est toujours un peu en avance est plus ouvert qu'Orange et je serais surpris que ce dernier prévoit ce paramétrage. J'ai fait une recherche sur le site Orange avec "SIP" et je n'ai eu qu'une seule page avec une série de code est de phrases pas très clair.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2008)

Et pourtant orange a commencé à pousser ce bouchon depuis un moment ( du moins à l'étranger)


----------



## naas (4 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> Free est toujours un peu en avance est plus ouvert qu'Orange


Exact et depuis toujours


----------



## Goudurisc (4 Février 2008)

Reste à voir s'il existe une autre solution, je suis quand même étonné que ce ne soit pas une offre claire et déjà en place, si quelqu'un a une autre solution...?


----------



## maller (6 Février 2008)

bonsoir, 
moi je suis chez free mais impossible d'installer la version 3 de x-lite 
je suis sous léopard
je reçois une erreur 408 
si quelqu'un à une idée 
merci 
Bernard


----------



## naas (7 Février 2008)

http://sip.free.fr/ quand je dis que free est toujours en avance :style:


----------



## Goudurisc (7 Février 2008)

dommage que Free n'ait pas mis 3 euros de plus pour développer son SAV, les bienheureux de Free sont ceux qui n'ont pas de problème, pour les autres...
Ceci dit, ils démontrent encore avec cette option compatible iPhone débloqué qu'il sont les premiers à réagir techniquement et que les autres FAI ne restent que des suiveurs récalcitrants.


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> http://sip.free.fr/ quand je dis que free est toujours en avance :style:



ça marche presque Nickel ...

Installation 5mn via FUGU

paramètres identiques que ceux de mon précédent post.

Seul problème, obligation de passer par le casque pour entendre (canal Dt seulement) et son faiblard, mais ça promet.
  :rateau:


----------



## jmos (8 Février 2008)

Loin de moi l'idée d'être un rabat-joie, mais le tout  gratuit n'existe pas encore.
Par ces méthodes, on ne pourra pas joindre un abonné à un téléphone fixe "normal" ( eh oui il y en a encore...) et il faut aussi compter avec les opérateurs qui bloquent la voix sous IP dans leur réseaux ( a peu près la quasi totalité des grands opérateurs de mobile en Europe ).
En bref, les abonnements des FAI donnent accès "gratuitement" puisque c'est dans l'abonnement à beaucoup de pays, Skype permet de joindre entièrement gratuitement les autres si ton interlocuteur est lui même sur un ordi connecté. Il me semble que ça couvre déjà pas mal de besoins, non ?


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2008)

jmos a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée d'être un rabat-joie, mais le tout  gratuit n'existe pas encore.
> Par ces méthodes, on ne pourra pas joindre un abonné à un téléphone fixe "normal" ( eh oui il y en a encore...) et il faut aussi compter avec les opérateurs qui bloquent la voix sous IP dans leur réseaux ( a peu près la quasi totalité des grands opérateurs de mobile en Europe ).
> En bref, les abonnements des FAI donnent accès "gratuitement" puisque c'est dans l'abonnement à beaucoup de pays, Skype permet de joindre entièrement gratuitement les autres si ton interlocuteur est lui même sur un ordi connecté. Il me semble que ça couvre déjà pas mal de besoins, non ?



Désolé de te contredire, mais le principe du SIP, c'est de rejoindre par le Wi-Fi un serveur qui te remet en relation avec le réseau téléphonique normal. Donc tu peux appeler tous les fixes gratuitement (en France et dans tous les pays autorisés dans ton abonnement) et les mobiles (au tarifs de ton FAI), donc AUCUN blocage dans ce sens. Ce que bloquent les opérateurs c'est de mettre un logiciel de VoIP sur ton portable ou ton ordi et d'utiliser le Modem de ton téléphone. Effectivement Skype fait le reste.

En fait, le principal intérêt du SIP c'est quand tu es loin de chez toi, c'est que dès que tu as un accès Wi-Fi tu téléphone (y compris aux fixes) comme si tu étais chez toi


----------



## Al_Copett (9 Février 2008)

Où cela devient payant, c'est à la frontière entre le réseau "internet" et le réseau de téléphonique qui va permettre de joindre un téléphone fixe.
Toute entrée d'un trafic VOiP sur un réseau de téléphonie fixe est vu par l'opérateur propriétaire de celui-ci comme un téléphone fixe appelant puisqu'on utilise des ressources de son réseau.
Si votre FAI vous offre le VOiP, c'est qu'il accepte de prendre ces frais à sa charge et qu'il les répercute sur le prix de votre abonnement internet.
Le prix pour construire et maintenir opérationnel un réseau de téléphonie fixe ou de GSM ne permet à la société qui l'exploite de gérer ses finances comme une oeuvre caritative. C'est un peu mon boulot de tous les jours.


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Où cela devient payant, c'est à la frontière entre le réseau "internet" et le réseau de téléphonique qui va permettre de joindre un téléphone fixe.
> Toute entrée d'un trafic VOiP sur un réseau de téléphonie fixe est vu par l'opérateur propriétaire de celui-ci comme un téléphone fixe appelant puisqu'on utilise des ressources de son réseau.
> Si votre FAI vous offre le VOiP, c'est qu'il accepte de prendre ces frais à sa charge et qu'il les répercute sur le prix de votre abonnement internet.
> Le prix pour construire et maintenir opérationnel un réseau de téléphonie fixe ou de GSM ne permet à la société qui l'exploite de gérer ses finances comme une oeuvre caritative. C'est un peu mon boulot de tous les jours.



Là on est bien entendu d'accord. Aucun de nos FAI ne fait acte de charité. On peut simplement se demander si le réseau téléphonique classique ne va pas à plus ou moins long terme disparaitre et tout passera par un réseau IP bien entendu payant. Reste à savoir comment sera rémunéré ce service. La seule chose que l'on puisse dire c'est que certains sont plus dynamiques et ouverts que d'autres. On l'a vu à chaque "innovation" (multiaccès, téléphonie "gratuite", multiposte, VoIP, SIP/iPhone ...)


----------



## Al_Copett (9 Février 2008)

Si bien sur, là où je travaille les plus vieux centraux vont être remplacés par du VOIP avec en gros 2 façons de faire. Le réseau VOIP et la partie la plus récente du réseau de téléphonie fixe vont être inter-connectés et ce sera tout à fait transparent pour l'utilisateur.
Soit on garde le "last miles", le dernier kilomètre, en analogique et ces abonnés gardent leur poste téléphonique actuel et leur connexion internet ADSL ou PSTN comme aujourd'hui.
Soit ils sont déservis avec une connexion ethernet, solution pour les gros bâtiments, et leur poste téléphonique est digital avec un port pour y connecter un ordinateur et avec tous les services imaginables. Cette solution pourrait devenir assez vite une réalité pour les clients "privés" quand la fibre optique arrivera dans chaque maison via un routeur pour la téléphonie, l'internet et la vidéo.
Ceci pour l'infrastructure, on peut imaginer toutes les passerelles possibles pour intégrer tous les protocoles de VOIP.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (13 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'avec Xlite, je peux très concrètement à partir de mon abonnement téléphonie livebox, brancher un casque usb à mon mac, composer un numéro de tél d'un interlocuteur quel qu'il soit, quel que soit son équipement (poste fixe), et obtenir la communication sans aucun frais supplémentaire ??? ce serait sidérant, même Skype ne le propose pas...:rateau:




Skype l'a proposé gratuitement l'année dernière pendant plusieurs mois,... c'était le pied !


----------



## Goudurisc (13 Février 2008)

Oui mais on ne peut pas être sur tous les fronts au bon moment quand le besoin se fait réellement sentir. Au-de là de ce qui s'est passé il y a un jour ou une décennie, existe t-il une autre solution ? d'ailleurs, pourquoi Skype s'est rétracté sur cette offre ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (13 Février 2008)

Goudurisc a dit:


> Oui mais on ne peut pas être sur tous les fronts au bon moment quand le besoin se fait réellement sentir. Au-de là de ce qui s'est passé il y a un jour ou une décennie, existe t-il une autre solution ? d'ailleurs, pourquoi Skype s'est rétracté sur cette offre ?





Il s'agissait d'une offre pour faire connaître leur service, le tester. C'est désormais payant.
Je me souviens que l'utilisation était ultra simple, et le son cristalin (même avec des interlocuteurs très éloignés),
Quand je compare avec le son pourave de mon téléphone actuel ....


----------



## Goudurisc (13 Février 2008)

C'est tout l'objet de mon post initial, la fonction existe mais comment ne pas payer 2 fois...:hein:


----------



## Xiaolong (8 Mai 2008)

Salut,

Desole de faire le lourd mais je n'ai pas trouve toute les informations espere.

Sujet: VOIP SIP
Je viens de passer au MAc et avant sur PC j'utilisais:

X-lite, eyebeam.et dernierement BRIA (de la bombe!)(mais disponible sur MAC que ds qqs mois..et qd on dit ca on se s'est jamais qd ca viendra..)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est conseille d'utiliser sur MAC, y-a-t-il LE programme qui fait tout? (double appel, transfert, conf, configuration de 10 ligne a la fois etc...)


EN resume, je ne cherche pas a telephonie 100% gratuit, a bidouiller ou Skype etc..juste savoir quel est le bon programme du moment chez MAC.


Merci d'avance (3 semaine sous MAC, je kiff..mais je galere un peu qd meme.faut le dire)


----------



## Goudurisc (8 Mai 2008)

C'est normal que tu galères sur Mac, quand on débarque d'une plateforme où tout est compliqué, obscur, lent, infesté... on ne comprend pas que certaines manips soient si simples et aussi stables. Par ailleurs, il est clair qu'il y a beaucoup moins de programmes développés sur mac mais ceux qui le sont ont une réelle utilité est ne sont pas des beta de beta de grand beta. Après pas mal d'années sur mac, je peux affirmer qu'en usage pro quotidien, il n'y a pas mieux. Je n'utilise un PC que pour contrôler le look de mes sites sur Explorer...
Pour en revenir à ta question, je n'ai toujours pas de réponse, mais j'arrive quand même à vivre sans.
Bravo donc pour ton comming out informatique, il ne faut pas lutter contre sa nature !


----------



## ma le (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

apres avoir ete renvoye par le servic d assistance telephonique et sans reponse du forum dedie, je questionne ici.

je suis 0sx 10.5.4
j ai le derneir xlite
j ai les identifiants et mot de passe de mon compte devant moi ainsi que la notice de config xlite dispensee 
http://forum.neuftalk.fr/docs/tutorialxlitewengoneuftalk.pdf 

mais j ai une erreur 404 utilisateur inconnue qui persiste.

suggestions bienvenues.


----------



## Xiaolong (11 Février 2009)

Pour faire avancer le probleme voici mon message d'erreur


soft utilise: X-LITE 3.0 release 1014 build 47051

Registration error: 408 - Request Timeout

Et pourtant j'ai l'id, le mot passe le nom de domaine ou SIP bref je ne comprends pas pourquoi ca ne marche pas...



Alors je me suis rabattu sur EXPRESS TALK (design moins sympa...mais l'important c'est que ca marche...) arfff sur celui la ben ya un probleme aussi...ca daille ca...


----------



## ma le (11 Février 2009)

xiaolong est le nom d'un pote c amusant (ou pas)

oui si une bonne ame pouvait nous suggérer une petite manip de configuration ou autre....


----------



## Xiaolong (2 Mars 2009)

Arf....a croire que pour tous les autres ca marche....

Du tout je suis passe sur Express talk. Bon c'est pas aussi bien que x-lite...mais j'aimerais bien le faire marcher ce petit programme.


----------

